#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園伺服器搬遷公告

## 雪麒

鑑於獨立伺服器租賃成本高昂，難以持續運營，經過與現伺服器持有者狼王白牙之多次商討及前期測試，茲決定：
*於即日起，狼之樂園的所有數據將搬遷至雪麒自有之伺服器上，繼續提供論壇、聊天室、貼圖與協作平台等服務。*

自*2015年4月14日24:00*起，現伺服器內容將轉為只讀模式，會員將無法進行發帖與回帖操作，首頁亦將以靜態轉向提示頁面替代，同時，位於雪麒伺服器上的論壇將進入一個月左右的測試期。

*測試期間，狼之樂園的臨時域名為： http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net*

搬遷後，狼之樂園將有以下改變：
由於雪麒需對自己所持有之伺服器內容負全部法理責任，故搬遷後的狼之樂園將*嚴格禁止任何會員（包括管理員）*於公開版面和聊天室公共房間進行有關*政治、宗教、（人類）種族、兩岸三地關係、暴力、色情*之內容的討論。曾經於公開版面進行的相關討論均會移動至僅具有一定發帖量會員可見之隱藏版面“政治與兩岸三地關係研究所”，雪麒對相關內容之移版及隱藏（乃至極端情況下之刪文、封禁）具有最終裁定之權力，望諸位會員見諒（鞠躬）。狼之樂園在線聊天室將視伺服器負載情況而調整刷新頻率。若雪麒之伺服器無力負載高流量的聊天室功能，亦不排除關閉之可能。測試期間可能存在諸多Bug，造成使用上的不便，請於搬遷後的狼之樂園之“BUG、建議回報區”提報。

測試期間，*網站可能存在一系列不穩定因素*，包括運行緩慢甚至當機等，雪麒在此期間將密切關注運行情況並進行改善。若發現異常，亦請會員在相關版面提報。若為期約一個月的測試期能夠平穩度過，原域名 http://wolfbbs.net 亦將在完成相關後續工作後，定向到雪麒之伺服器，完成論壇搬遷。

致可能的伺服器攻擊者：請不要這樣做，可能引發與樂園無關的嚴重輿論後果。

最後，由衷感謝現伺服器持有者及站長狼王白牙於10年來對樂園之伺服器全額自費支出及重大貢獻。
（再鞠躬）



狼之樂園 技術維護者
雪麒

2015年4月13日

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  雪麒、白牙老大、三年來不眠不休維護狼版的人類工程師YOCHING、各位友獸、狼版以及獸圈：

      經過了十二年的發展，狼版從最初和野性疆界分庭抗禮的獸論壇→和野疆合併→駭客入侵→十週年慶至今歷經了種種風風雨雨；首先，本狼最想感謝的還是白牙老大。沒有白牙老大十二年來負擔狼版運作的主要責任，會員獸絕無可能在此自由揮灑並活出個獸的絢爛。其次，感謝雪麒以及YOCHING在三年前開始的技術維護，有了兩位一豹一人的合作，狼版的運作才能更加順暢。再來，感謝所有曾經待過、現在還在以及未來會加入的友獸，是各位讓狼版充滿了盎然生機，也是狼版得以存在的最大意義！最後，本狼當然要感謝狼版與獸圈，這個本狼六年來之歸屬且唯一的窩是本狼真正的樂園；而在了悟本狼的真實身分後，獸圈接納了本狼這匹一開始還在跌跌撞撞、甚至於有些出嗥不遜的北極狼，如今本狼已經站穩腳步，準備和各位一同譜寫狼版的歷史新一頁！！！

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (祈願狼版永續存在並成長茁壯之嗥！！！)

                                                                                                     北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                           狼版12年4月14日    00:15

----------


## 紅峽青燦

辛苦了!!雖然已經不常出沒於此，
但還是希望可以看劍繼續營運下去，
雪麒辛苦了，身體也要保重。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

辛苦雪麒了，雖然我也因為現實因素而少上線

但還是不會離開樂園的！

現在就等候新的伺服器穩定後，蒼我再繼續發表創作吧

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我看不太懂
但也辛苦各位了
如是這樣，野魂只好暫時另尋別處發展
等待新時刻的來臨
最近真的很多可怕的事...

----------

